# NJ Dog Walk For Cancer Sept. 7, 2008



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

*NJ Dog Walk For Cancer Sept. 7, 2008
Rain date Sept 14

Proceeds benefit the J Phillip Citta Regional Cancer Center and all the Cancer Programs at Community Medical Center and Bright and Beautiful Therapy Dogs Inc.

10:00 - 4:00

Ocean County Park, Lakewood, NJ

Dogs MUST be leashed 

Additional activities are:
Prizes, 
demos,
dog blessings, 
massage, 
portraits,
games, 
vendors,
auction,
refreshments
Ask the trainer
Magic act
Animal communicator

It is not a race but an event for a good cause
Minimum donation $10 preregistration per dog or $15.00 day of walk

Also participant with the highest pledges will win a special prize

Volunteers needed
Kids can earn community service hrs

For more info or to register call or e-mail 
Tracie Barberi- Matthews tell her Patcheeno and Steel's mom sent you 

(732) 831-0203
[email protected]*


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I swear I need to move back to the East coast.
-NOTHING- happens out here.


----------



## pipsqweek (Jul 22, 2007)

crap i missed that.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

pipsqweek said:


> crap i missed that.


 It was a lot of fun... they have it right around the same time every year. You'll have to come next year


----------

